# Pix of Vehicles



## bugle freak (Feb 16, 2008)

everyone post pics of your vehicles!!! (those you drive to school, work, etc.)


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

bugle freak said:


> everyone post pics of your vehicles!!! (those you drive to school, work, etc.)


Anyone or just the under 18 crowd??? :grin: Well here's mine anyway. :thumb:


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

here's mine she's my hunting/trapping truck:tongue:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

DBiggers said:


> Anyone or just the under 18 crowd??? :grin: Well here's mine anyway. :thumb:




from the decals im thinking you shoot a hoyt?

just kidding
cool truck


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's mine.'06 Nissan 350z Touring.This is my summer ride.My hunting/winter vehicle is a '00 Nissan XTerra


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

i ride a bike yeah i know im cool lol


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

2006 Mazda Rx8 Shinka edition 1.3L Rotary 6-speed, Typhoon intake, magnaflow exhaust, Chip (260-270hp)


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

ya i got a nice haro V2 lol


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

My 2008 Toyota Yaris. Haven't got it stickered up the way I want yet, but I'm getting there.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

My new muddin toy. 79 F-150, 351M punched 30 over ,6" lift ,37" Micky Thompsons , 9" locked rear end, 513 gears

The only thing it won't do is pass a gas station!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice truck rascal!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

rascal said:


> My new muddin toy. 79 F-150, 351M punched 30 over ,6" lift ,37" Micky Thompsons , 9" locked rear end, 513 gears
> 
> The only thing it won't do is pass a gas station!


Thats bad Bro!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

oh yeah i forgot to post mine 
epsi:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

heres my baby


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

I got a 65 vw bad a** baja and a 62 vw dunebuggy


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

tn_huntress said:


> My 2008 Toyota Yaris. Haven't got it stickered up the way I want yet, but I'm getting there.


Great minds think alike! 
Our de-badged 2008 Yaris the day we purchased it:










That 1988 Volvo 760 (intercooled turbo) sedan doesn't look like much, and has 380K on the odometer, but will go down the 1/4 mile in the low 14's.


----------



## kyfirefighter (Dec 20, 2008)

Cool choice camofreak, I have a 65 vw van and a 65 vw bug. The bug was first car I bought for myself when I was 17


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

kyfirefighter said:


> Cool choice camofreak, I have a 65 vw van and a 65 vw bug. The bug was first car I bought for myself when I was 17


Forgot to mention my daughters' 1971 VW Bug ('Vert) in the garage currently undergoing a full body-off restoration.


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

03 dodge 2500 cummins 82,000mi
96 dodge 2500 cummins 186,000mi
and no niether are my dads he drives ford.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

well that didn't seem to work, lets try this:

1996 Nissan Quest (aka "The Looser Cruiser")
1995 Kawasaki Vulcan VN-800A (Dad's Toy)
1988 Volvoe 760Ti (the sub 15 second Grocery Getter)
2008 Toyota Yaris (40MPG City / 50+MPG Highway)


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry i dont have a picture, but i drive a 98 silverado ext cab 4x4. I just put a glasspack on it, sounds pretty sweeet.


----------



## Born4This (Jul 9, 2009)

This is me, back when i was in Australia before i came here.

RS-125cc Raced in the MotoGP + Super Bikes
yet sadly i never got to join the M-GP as i came to usa instead D;!
did the super bikes though 

Anyway enjoy ;p

(I have way better pics but i can't find them :sad: )


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Honda CRF150F.


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

95 Bronco 6 inch lift 35" tires


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

kyfirefighter said:


> Cool choice camofreak, I have a 65 vw van and a 65 vw bug. The bug was first car I bought for myself when I was 17


My brother loves early 60's bugs. Nothing seems to compare in his eyes.

I'll get pics of my Iron Horse tomarrow. Not really the same thing, but it _is_ my vehicle.


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

I got an 89 ford 150 with a 347 stroker i built myself. runs good but il post a pic when body work is done. looks a lil rough with one side primered...:shade:


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

and no niether are my dads he drives ford.[/QUOTE] SMART MAN. jk


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

kyfirefighter said:


> Cool choice camofreak, I have a 65 vw van and a 65 vw bug. The bug was first car I bought for myself when I was 17


Cool cool, my brother also has a 70 bug, but im going to get a early 60's bus, and am gonna slam it and put a nice stereo in it,


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

hers my ride 


JK


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

This is my Iron Horse. Trusty thing is all I really have. Good exercise though, and it gets me from A to B.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

hoytarchery7 said:


> 03 dodge 2500 cummins 82,000mi
> 96 dodge 2500 cummins 186,000mi
> and no niether are my dads he drives ford.


that means your dads a goo man and you suck 

jk


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

I really wanted it in blue but they were fresh out :jksign:


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

im a poor man all i got is a '96 gmc jimmy that needs new tires and a new wheel bearing. 4 wheel drives only works half the time. but it has a nice cd player and its small enough to get me back to my huntin spot. and it gets me from point a to point b. and with good tires it get pretty good gas mileage.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

yea im still not old enough to drive


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Southern Boy said:


> that means your dads a goo man and you suck
> 
> jk


yea oooooook, i like the way the newer fords look better but id never have a power stroke he has more problems with an 08 than my 03 and 96 do together.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

hoytarchery7 said:


> yea oooooook, i like the way the newer fords look better but id never have a power stroke he has more problems with an 08 than my 03 and 96 do together.


i have never had a problem with my 01 f-250


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Southern Boy said:


> i have never had a problem with my 01 f-250


neither did he with his older one but its the newer engines just like there is a ton of problems with the new 6.7 cummins engines


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

hoytarchery7 said:


> neither did he with his older one but its the newer engines just like there is a ton of problems with the new 6.7 cummins engines


my dads friend has a 2008 f-450 and has had 0 problems.

but the draw back is it has 9 mpg with out halling something
8 when he are halling something


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Southern Boy said:


> my dads friend has a 2008 f-450 and has had 0 problems.
> 
> but the draw back is it has 9 mpg with out halling something
> 8 when he are halling something


9mpg jeeze my stock 96 gets 17mpg and the 03 with the downloader gets 23mpg sometimes.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Southern Boy said:


> my dads friend has a 2008 f-450 and has had 0 problems.
> 
> but the draw back is it has 9 mpg with out halling something
> 8 when he are halling something


thats surprising, diesel usually gets really good mpg. My uncles 08 f-350 gets 18 miles to the diesel gallon


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

countryboy173 said:


> Nice truck rascal!


thanks .........still working on it a little at a time


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Thats bad Bro!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


you buy the gas and I'll drive it up next month


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

my old man bought a 2004 f350 with the 6.0 powerstroke. he put a Banks turbo on it and the edge juice race chip with 5 inch strait exhaust from the turbo. k&N intake. runs like a raped ape and stil gets 16 mpg down the hiway.:darkbeer:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Doesn't show the autographed Dying Fetus or collegiate bumper stickers. 

After my sister smashed it it looked like this:








and now it's practically new with some junkyard salvaging. Only cost $150 to fix and paint too.


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

Heres mine flexed out running 35's


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> heres my baby


Nice!!!!

Here's mine....


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

it gets me where i'm going


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

TaylorDennis92 said:


> it gets me where i'm going





MOHALucan said:


> Nice!!!!
> 
> Here's mine....


haha hats off to the chevy s10 pickups, i'm getting my dad's 1989 s10 blazer next year when i'm 16.


----------



## Mrohr1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hears my baby and my lady. Replaced the 305 with a 350 bored .30 over, Double hump heads, tall edelbrock intake and looking for a better carb, (just have a 650 edelbrock but I may replace). 373 posi rear end. Bought the car online while I was in Iraq. Had to find a short edelbrock airfilter to fit it under the hood. It is my little sleeper. My red truck in the background was my hunting truck until my sister in law wrecked it into a house (she fell asleep behind the wheel).


----------



## Mrohr1 (Jan 16, 2009)

pheonix34hunter said:


> View attachment 601897
> 
> hers my ride
> 
> ...


So you are the one that has been joyriding in my car.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

hoytarchery7 said:


> neither did he with his older one but its the newer engines just like there is a ton of problems with the new 6.7 cummins engines


Yeah, the 7.3 stroker was the way to go :thumbs_up


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

scotty624 said:


> haha hats off to the chevy s10 pickups, i'm getting my dad's 1989 s10 blazer next year when i'm 16.


That one of mine is no S-10, lol. Thats a 1500 1/2 ton... 

I pull a 36' gooseneck horse trailer with living quarters with it all the time (yep, it's way overloaded and I need a 2500 or 3500, lol) but it gets the job done 

I'll have to get a picture and post it up sometime. I am planning to put airbags under the suspension for pulling the trailer next summer so I'm not bottoming the suspension out so bad when I'm pulling it...


----------

